# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  tối ưu nhất đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 hơn win2888

## binhanvip

*danh lo de online tối ưu nhất*
2. Loại trừ T2 và T3 lo de online
VD: ĐB tuần từ 14->20 ta có KQ của T2 và T3 là 11 và 06, như vậy là còn lại 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 ghép vào   danh lo de online  như sau
232 242 252  danh lo de online  272 282 292
343 353 373  danh lo de online  383 393
454  danh lo de online  474 484 494
575 585 595 lo de online
787  danh lo de online  797 898
như vậy KQ trong tuần đó  danh lo de online  có 83 48 và 28 lo de online
Bản thân tôi cũng đã từng nếm đủ biết bao chua cay đắng ngọt của mùi vị cờ bạc lo de online. thấy cũng có nhiều anh em trong hoàn cảnh khó khăn gian khổ. Tôi xin mạnh dạn bày tỏ một chút kinh nghiệm của mình để giúp đỡ những anh em cùng cảnh ngộ: Cờ bạc lo de online!
Sau khoảng 15 năm đồng hành cùng  danh lo de online   ĐB, chắn, phỏm, bóng đá . . . . tôi nhận thấy rằng lo de online:
Trong tất cả các hình thức cờ bạc nói trên kết cục đều dẫn đến một con đường: Thua sạch bách (tiền, tình, nhà cửa, người thân, công việc...) đều mất hết lo de online.
Nhưng Bác Hồ ta có câu dạy rằng: Không có việc gì khó, chỉ sợ tiền không nhiều!!!
Sau bao nhiêu ngày miệt mài nghiên cứu tôi đã thành công với một phường pháp tưởng như khó mà rất dễ trong cách đánh  danh lo de online   ĐB để không thua: win2888
- Cách này rất đơn giản: Áp dụng phương pháp đánh gấp thếp nhưng có khoa học.
Đầu tiên hãy chuẩn bị số tiền làm vốn: khoảng 30tr
Bắt đầu đánh một con  danh lo de online   từ ngày thứ nhất với 100 nghìn --->> tương đương 5 điểm. Cứ như thế đánh gấp 2 lần vào ngày tiếp theo.
Nhưng quan trọng là đánh con gì và đánh như thế nào để thắng? Ở đầy tôi xin được chỉ ra một quy luật mà tôi đã nghiên cứu được sau 10 năm áp dụng: Đánh loto rơi (tức là hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm sau đánh  danh lo de online   con đó): Theo thống kê của tôi xác suất trúng con  danh lo de online   rơi là khoảng 3-5 ngày là nó về một lần (chưa kể có những lần nó về liên tục 3-4 ngày liền)
Nếu theo công thức đánh gấp thếp thì nều bạn đầu tư vào khoảng 30tr là đủ để đánh rồi. Không tin có thể kiểm chứng bằng cách xem kết quả xổ số xem tôi nói có đúng không? theo thống kế và nghiên cứu của tôi 10 năm nay cho thấy rằng, xác suất để con  danh lo de online   rơi về rất cao: Chỉ khoảng 3-5 ngày, cá biệt có thời kỳ đen lắm thì cũng khoảng 7 ngày là cùng. Tôi xin lấy ví dụ để CM rằng nếu bạn đánh như vậy bạn sẽ không thua:
Giả sử bạn đánh kiên trì theo con  danh lo de online   rơi trong vòng 7 ngày nó mới ra: bắt đầu bằng 100nghìn
- 100 + 200 + 400 + 800 + 1.600 + 3.200 = 6.300 - >> tương đương số tiền bạn đánh trong 7 ngày
- Giả sử ngày thứ 7 bạn trúng: 3.200 = 160 điểm x 70 = 11.200 nghìn - trừ đi 6.300 gốc bạn vẫn có lãi to.
Lưu ý:  DANH LO DE ONLINE   này chỉ có hiệu quả khi bạn phải đánh đúng công thức (phải kiên trì), không được thay đổi bằng cách đánh con khác ngoài  danh lo de online   rơi (nếu gặp cầu đen bạn sẽ chết không có chỗ chôn đâu) (công thức đánh gấp thếp theo hình thức bàn cờ 64 ô và 1 hạt thóc chắc ai cũng hiểu - chết rất nhanh)
Tôi đảm bảo rằng xác suất thắng là 100%. Hình thức này nếu áp dụng cho người nhiều tiền sẽ không phù hợp bởi vì có nhiều tiền rồi đánh kiểu này sẽ rất khó chịu vì phải đợi chờ...
Tôi chỉ muốn chia sẻ chút kinh nghiệm  danh lo de online  này để dành cho những anh em nào ham mê cờ bạc mà muốn gỡ lại thì hãy kiên trì áp dụng cách đánh của tôi thì sẽ đảm bảo 100% thắng.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website ghi de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao danh bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

